# 2012 - Significant changes



## mjesse (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is/will be books outlining significant changes to the Code for the upcoming edition?

I thought I have seen them for past editions.

If you have used them, are they helpful/worth the money?

I will be adopting 2012 the first of the year, and hope to start my research ASAP. Looks like the books will be released in April this year.

We are currently on 2006, and the Board has already stated they are willing to include the SFR sprinklers. Just curious as to any other tweaks and changes might be "hidden" in the pages.

Thanks,

mj


----------



## fatboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Typically the Significant Change books lag behind the first release by at least six months if I remember correctly. At least that's what I ran into when I wanted the 2006 editions.

Yes, I did find them helpful rather than pouring the the Code book page by page.


----------



## Mule (Mar 11, 2011)

We purchase the Significant Changes every year. I use these books to notify contractors of the most significant changes that apply to them. Definitely worth the money. And yes they always lag behind the codes by several months like fatty said!

Ohh...they don't give you every change... just the "significant" changes!


----------



## NH09 (Mar 11, 2011)

We had a "significant changes" presentation at one of our monthly association meetings. The cost of the seminar included the book. It was a great seminar, but as mule said it doesn't include every change. Something worth looking into if your association can afford it ($$ICC$$)


----------



## mjesse (Nov 15, 2011)

Resurrecting my old thread for more input.

We presented the proposed adoption of the 2012 Code series to the Board of Trustees last night. My research of "significant changes" from 2006 to 2012 was provided as well.

The Board has asked that I survey surrounding communities on their intent and/or schedule for adopting 2012.

I pose the same questions to all of you.

1- Will your jurisdiction be adopting the 2012?

2- What Code series are you using now?

3- When do you anticipate the adoption/enactment of 2012 Codes in your Jurisdiction?

Thanks for your input.

mj


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

In our County we are all about to go on the 2009 - 1/1/12

We have been on the 2003 since 2004. So we will not be looking to change until at least 2015.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 15, 2011)

Our AHJ has been on the 2006 Edition since July 2008. Not sure if we will

adopt the 2009 or the 2012 editions.

Some on this forum have suggested / stated that adopting a new code

edition every three yrs. is too soon, ..that possibly, it should be every six

yrs. instead. Adopting every three yrs. costs the AHJ $$$$$$ and

keeps The Cash Cow ( ICC ) saturated in monies.

If I have any input with my AHJ, I will recommend the 2012 editions be

adopted.

FWIW, most of the entire state in which I am located is on the 2006 edition.

Only one or two jurisdictions have adopted the 2009 codes, and no one

( that I know of ) has adopted the 2012.

.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 15, 2011)

We're on the 09, will go to 12 probably on 1/1/13.

FWIW, When I took over in 2005, we were adopting the 03, then I was hit with my ISO review. which I don't care about) Made a 4 point difference having adopted the most recent code cycle. After this most recent ISO rview, I stayed the same, having the most current code on board, at a 4.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 15, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> then I was hit with my ISO review. which I don't care about) Made a 4 point difference having adopted the most recent code cycle.


This is a good point (which I was aware of) The ISO rating is actually pretty important in our community, as we have a number of properties in the floodway/floodplain.

Good ISO ratings equate to good Community Rating System (CRS) numbers, which help with resident's FEMA flood insurance rates.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Resurrecting my old thread for more input.  We presented the proposed adoption of the 2012 Code series to the Board of Trustees last night. My research of "significant changes" from 2006 to 2012 was provided as well.  The Board has asked that I survey surrounding communities on their intent and/or schedule for adopting 2012.  I pose the same questions to all of you.   1- Will your jurisdiction be adopting the 2012?  2- What Code series are you using now?  3- When do you anticipate the adoption/enactment of 2012 Codes in your Jurisdiction?   Thanks for your input.  mj


  Just out of morbid curiosity, what is the compelling reason for adopting 2012?


----------



## mjesse (Nov 15, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Just out of morbid curiosity, what is the compelling reason for adopting 2012?


Back in 1999, the Board's directive was to adopt every other series. We adopted 2000, then 2006. One of the main reasons was the CRS score (see above post)

In 2010, the Fire District addressed the Board requesting adoption of SFR fire sprinklers. (we've required fully sprinkled in MFR and Commercial for years) At that time, the Board stated they would revisit sprinklers when the 2012 code came out.

ergo, here we are.

mj


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is/will be books outlining significant changes to the Code for the upcoming edition?I thought I have seen them for past editions.
> 
> If you have used them, are they helpful/worth the money?
> 
> ...


It is out on the 16 th check the store


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Back in 1999, the Board's directive was to adopt every other series. We adopted 2000, then 2006. One of the main reasons was the CRS score (see above post)  In 2010, the Fire District addressed the Board requesting adoption of SFR fire sprinklers. (we've required fully sprinkled in MFR and Commercial for years) At that time, the Board stated they would revisit sprinklers when the 2012 code came out.  ergo, here we are.  mj


  Has anyone every done an analysis of the costs to the community associated with adopting new codes versus the potential savings the new code provides via CRS scores?     Just curious because in so far as I recall, the FEMA rates in the most restrictive communities in which I used to work were only about 10% less than in the most permissive and the more restrictive communities felt there was more benefit from the development and citizen satisfaction associated liberalizing their interpretations than the minor savings on FFI rates justified.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 15, 2011)

From the state last month when I  asked

"I don’t believe the Building Codes Council will get to the 2012 until summer of 2012 which means final adoption by the state will be late 2012 with local jurisdictions adopting in early 2013"


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Just out of morbid curiosity, what is the compelling reason for adopting 2012?


It took our department 9 months to review, evaluate, and put together a cost analysis of the changes from the 03 to the 09 code. A six person Code panel then spent another 6 months reviewing every thing we did, and wrote a bunch of amendments to the code. Then the 7 brand new County Counselors spend a few months reading the suggested code and, then the public hearings started. All of this is required by our brand new charter form of government.

The point is that even though it was costly just to take the steps towards adoption, even though it was difficult, and even though it brought out the guns from the HBA it might be worth it to do it all over again for the 2012.

You could even say this reason is a compelling reason:

_It aggravates brudgers when an AHJ adopts the latest addition of the ICC_.


----------



## iggentleman (Nov 15, 2011)

In Virginia the building code and amendments are approved by the state legislature every 3 years and is adopted statewide. We are currently in the transition period where both the 2006 and 2009 codes are valid. You get to pick which code to be reviewed under, but everything must comply with that code.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 15, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> It took our department 9 months to review, evaluate, and put together a cost analysis of the changes from the 03 to the 09 code. A six person Code panel then spent another 6 months reviewing every thing we did, and wrote a bunch of amendments to the code. Then the 7 brand new County Counselors spend a few months reading the suggested code and, then the public hearings started. All of this is required by our brand new charter form of government.The point is that even though it was costly just to take the steps towards adoption, even though it was difficult, and even though it brought out the guns from the HBA it might be worth it to do it all over again for the 2012.
> 
> You could even say this reason is a compelling reason:
> 
> _It aggravates brudgers when an AHJ adopts the latest addition of the ICC_.


It hardly aggravates me.

Indeed when I'm feeling cynical, the absurdity of changing the code for the sake of changing the code is somewhat amusing.

I mean how can someone not love the "2012 is a bigger number than 2009, therefore it must be better" mentality?

On the other hand, when I'm feeling less cynical, the waste of everyone's time and energy for the sake of ***** size bragging rights makes me almost as sad as yellow does.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Yep old yeller makes me cry every time. :cry:

You mean bigger isn't better? 

The ICC is just like the government, lobbyist and special interest swelling the pot. It's all over ripe.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 15, 2011)

Pennsylvania typically adopts the new cycles but the 2012 are recieving opposition by multiple groups/individuals within the state, so for now we sit, wait and see. Now I know what its like being a dog.

Attended a brief IRC 2012 significant changes and the instructor stated his opinion on adopting the 2012, wasn't to fond of the potential edition.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the bigger changes is with stairways. In the 2012 you can have "exit access stairways" open to multiple floors as long as you have the required number of "interior exit stairways."

INTERIOR EXIT STAIRWAY. An exit component that serves to meet one or more means of egress design requirements, such as required number of exits or exit access travel distance, and provides for a protected path of egress travel to the exit discharge or public way.

EXIT ACCESS STAIRWAY. An interior stairway that is not a required interior exit stairway.

See Sections 1009 and 1022.


----------



## incognito (Nov 16, 2011)

The significant changes are from the last code cycle(2009). So if you did not adopt the 2009 any seminar on 2012 significant code changes has marginal value. As with the 2009, sprinklers in the 2012 will be a deal killer. Look for lean years at ICC due to jurisdictions not adopting.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2011)

Significant Changes to the International Residential Code®, 2012 Edition

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?id=7101X12

Significant Changes to the International Building Code®, 2012 Edition

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?id=7024X12


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2011)

Windspeed Maps

One of the more significant changes between the 2009 IRC and IBC, and the 2012 editions actually takes place in a referenced standard. The 2012 IRC and IBC will reference the 2010 edition of ASCE 7 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures and the design wind speed maps in ASCE 7 have changed dramatically from the 2007 edition to the 2010 edition.

The design wind speed maps in the 2010 edition of ASCE 7 are be based upon ultimate strength design. The previous maps were based upon allowable strength design.

http://www.structuremag.org/article.aspx?articleID=1168


----------

